# 420 project



## USMCRay1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just bought a 2007 420 Rancher. I am wanting to make a huge mud bike for the least amount of money. I want a gear reduction and lift.I have heard about extending my swingarm and putting grease in my differentials. Anyone have any suggestions please let me know or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Xtreme_Addictions (Jun 7, 2013)

I have an 07 rancher also and it's been a while since I've been home (working way out of town) but I want it to be as big as my brute force and the only things I have figured out that I can do when I get back home is either custom build upper and lower a-arms on the front and either extend the swing arm or build a 4- link. Or the rincon is full ifs so if you could get a good full frame from a scrap yard or off Craigslist that maybe has a blown motor then you could build a full ifs lift for that and put your engine and whey not on that. The cheapest would probably be the first, but the axels and gear reduction aren't cheap either way you go.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

The 420 and 420 at use same frame and have same gears in diffs. You can also get complete rearend with a arms and axles for a 420at and it will bolt right in. 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

_*this is just me personaly i would do the extended swing arm and duel axel paddels with a big lift doing that on a 350 are 420 are 500 with gr you will be making them expencive cand hams cry tryen to follow you done seen it in person to many times and with ur 420 USMCRay1 with outlaws in 29.5 eather th og are the ol2s with 35%gr and duel axel paddels u will only find acouple of holes that you cant cross and even go right behind the big bore irs and make it threw the hole better then them*_


----------

